# Eiprb Frequencies Change



## IAINT (Mar 31, 2008)

As from February 2009, only 406MHz emergency beacons will be processed
within the international satellite aided search and rescue system.

This will effect all EIPRB'S, all aviation ELT'S, and all PLB'S operating on
121.5/243MHz.

Regards,
Iain T


----------

